# Load-Sharing on Fortigate 111c , Firmware 5.0.0



## sramm (Dec 22, 2010)

Hai

Hope someone can assist me , my firewall is currently utilizing WAN#1 , as primary line. I will want to connect another ISP line to WAN#2.

Reason: as to share some some traffic from different VLANs to use WAN#1 and the rest to use WAN#2.

The manual is not so clear , thus i hope for some help .
Some details gathered , are:
> need to make changes in 'Interface'
> Router --> Static ---> Static Route
the next steps not sure.....

pls help


----------

